# Yearling handling tips?



## Jesse Potts (Jul 13, 2017)

So I have recently adopted a yearling B&W from a guy I met at a reptile show. After dealing with this guy and realizing he lied to us about certain details, I realized that my poor little Luka was probably not socialized nor taken care of properly. When I got him, for pretty much the first week all he would do was sleep.. he was sleeping 24/7. Since then, I have provided him with a well balanced diet with turkey, eggs, salmon, and various fruits, a nice basking spot and clean water that is big enough for him to soak in. Since I have been doing all this he has been more alert, coming out to bask and look around. So that makes me think he was missing something vital when he arrived. 

Anyway, the point is.. he clearly has not been socialized as well as he should. He isn't necessarily aggressive but he is fearful and clearly does not want anyone touching him. Is there a great way to get him to trust me and my boyfriend? I'm willing to try anything, especially since I did not purchased him as a hatchling. Any tips would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Zyn (Jul 14, 2017)

YouTube it'll have 373738294838383 videos on it.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 14, 2017)

Take things slowly and be patient is my advise......Don`t even attempt to be touching him yet, just get him used to you moving around in his viv and being there.... Then move on a little bit at a time at his pace reading his body language until finally he becomes intruged enough to come to you or safe enough for you to go to him..... I have what I was told a just under a yearling (20") colombian gold and after 6 weeks I`m only just begining to create enough trust to touch stroke him/her and even then flight reaction still takes over.... But this is my first Tegu so I`m also still learning.


----------

